# Our almost 5 year old Hispano Arab.:)



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Very pretty horse! Is she lighter in the summer?


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What a cute face!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, so far she has shed out fairly dark, we're hoping she will have more dapples this year though.
Here is picture from last year in summer coat.>


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes a very pretty girl!!!!Love her color!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow super pretty !!!!! i love her !


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

VERY pretty.
Love the color


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

she looks massive!
how many hands?
I really like her  <3


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Pretty pretty girl!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

She's gorgeous, I love the bone on her. She looks like she's a very sweet horse. I wish my Arabians tail looked that nice.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, 
I haven't measured her this year, but I think she is about 14.3 to 15 hands, Andalusians grow until around 7.
Her sire is 15.2


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

must be her bone structure and long legs that make her look really tall...so hispano arab are part andalusians?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Zora said:


> Thanks,
> I haven't measured her this year, but I think she is about 14.3 to 15 hands, Andalusians grow until around 7.
> Her sire is 15.2


Arabs frequently do as well, I had a gelding gain another inch sometime between his 6th and 7th year!

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes her sire is an Andalusian from Pennsylvania ''Cresswood Gitano Rey'' and her mom is an Arab. 
She does have long legs and feels huge when you stand next to her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!! What a cross!!! IMO thats a great cross between two of my favorite breeds!!! Love how she is put together! Very nice!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Noiceeee: D


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Omg! She's so FLUFFY!!!  Lol, I love her, she's gorgeous


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I've got people telling me I should breed my mare to an Andalusian, but I've seen a couple crosses that don't look so nice, but she looks awesome. I can see her cleaning up in the show ring if you decide to show her. Did you breed her yourself?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

We did breed her ourselves, We don't own her mom anymore[she is living with a girl who does some eventing] We would love to show Morning Glory, but we don't have a trailer so it's harder.
Here is her mother ''Goldin Majesty'' Majic.























http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff50/pamzora/?action=view&current=IMG_3507.jpg
And her sire








[Andalusian]








And a video of Gitano Rey being ridden by a spanish rider>


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I love her coloring! She a beauty!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh my!! What a cross!!! IMO thats a great cross between two of my favorite breeds!!! Love how she is put together! Very nice!


Thank you


----------

